# How to add root to access control list



## User7 (Mar 6, 2015)

I want to run some app from root account, and I use `xhost +si:localuser:root` but is tiresome and I want automate it. But with file is "access control list" and how to add xhost command?


----------



## woodsb02 (Mar 9, 2015)

Refer to the xhost(1) man page:


```
The initial access control list for display number n may be set by the
file /etc/Xn.hosts, where n is the display number of the server. See
Xserver(1) for details.
```


----------



## User7 (Apr 27, 2015)

I tried to add `si:localuser:root` to /etc/X0.hosts, but I still have:

```
No protocol specified
Failed to open the X11 display!
```


----------

